# Adjusting Sig Sauer Sights Video



## skylighter (Oct 26, 2011)

Here is a short video offering tips and information on adjusting the various sights available on Sig Sauer Pistols.

Adjusting Sig Sauer Sights - YouTube

Enjoy it. If you find it useful, please click "Like"

Thanks,
Danny Clark
Glow in the Dark


----------

